
China Says Sino-British Joint Declaration on Hong Kong No Longer Binding (2017) - CameronNemo
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-hongkong-anniversary-china-idUSKBN19L1J1
======
nabla9
If UK wants to stay involved and be responsible, they should grant British
passport to every HK citizen who was citizen when before handover and their
descendants.

They should have done that before the handover.

~~~
benj111
The Britain that post Brexit will be in desperate need of a trade deal, will
be offered a really really bad one by the US that will never be accepted by
those that actually voted for Brexit, so those same people will go shopping
around for anyone that can possibly replace the EU and US, at the very least
if only to give them leverage against the US?

I don't think Britain can afford to be pissing off China right now.

~~~
pimmen
Roughly half of the UK did not want Brexit at all though and wouldn't be that
swell to hear that they have to appease a dictatorship now.

I doubt Boris Johnson could pull that off with such a razor thin majority in
parliament.

However, I do agree that China is _an_ option even though it's an unrealistic
one and its reception domestically, if the UK has to do major concessions to
get it in place quickly, is probably not going to be warm. But, the UK can't
afford to have _no_ options on the table.

~~~
benj111
"Roughly half of the UK did not want Brexit at all though and wouldn't be that
swell to hear that they have to appease a dictatorship now"

Id count myself in that half, that isnt the half motivated by ideals of
sovereignty and control of their own destiny at the expense of all else, plus
that half isnt currently in the drivers seat so I kept that half out of the
discussion.

------
basicplus2
A thought experiment..

What if a country would say to every Hong Kong person.. come to our country,
build a new Hong Kong in our country, tranplant the whole there, and be free,
bringing all the culture and business with you

~~~
Nux
Nobody will say that. Plus, it was a very specific set of conditions and
circumstances that led to Hong Kong being what it is, leading to the present
days. You can't just transplant it.

~~~
DissidentSci
To be fair, the set of conditions and circumstances cropped up in Singapore as
well. One could be forgiven for thinking that if the circusmtances could be
engineered then, they could be engineered now.

~~~
simonh
One of the main circumstances is a common border with the mainland with
proximity to Shenzhen. How do you engineer that?

------
rodneyzeng
The China can end the "two systems" policy to Hong Kong, in maybe 28 years or
so, and the world would treat Hong Kong as a mainland city, not a free trading
city, and Hong Kong passport should be the same as PRC passport. That is fair.

~~~
gravelc
One suspects many Hong Kong residents would see that differently.

There's been an outbreak of tensions between Chinese and Hong Kong students
here in Australia. Suspect it's only going to get worse, as the University
governing bodies and indeed the government itself seems paralysed. The Chinese
education dollar is huge here, which means everyone is very wary of causing
any offence, even when fights break out as happened a few weeks ago. Nothing
compared to what's going on in HK itself, but an interesting microcosm.

